# Lincolnshire Aviation Centre apprecation



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

What a great place!

Well done Shane & Sally, it was a joy. The long trip was worth every mile the moment those Merlin engines fired up. The Lancaster is such a fitting tribute to the members of Bomber Command.

It is so good to walk round these airfields, where the real hands on members have put their heart, soul & love into remembering the recent past. Its not just the famous & high ranking there. Everyone is mentioned with equal note. Faded photos of those who made it all work. A lanky Wraf, a scruffy erk and smiling crews by their aircraft, sit side by side with an occasional Trentchard or "Bomber" Harris. Over 100,000 died in Bomber command between the RAF & USAF. 

To see grey haired old men, sitting in a Lanc as it passed by the camera, moved me to tears. They were paying their money & respect to keep alive this magnificent memorial to the men & women, who fought & died to keep the world free.

Shane is trying to organize another in September, I believe. If you haven't done this one, book it in. Its a sight & sound that can raise the hairs on the back of your neck.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Agree with Drummer - superb weekend.

The aviation centre looked after us very well and gave us a super spot. The museum is very well laid out and has many exhibits.

The lancaster was superb and as you can see from the photo below appeared to want to become a camper at one point. 

The sunset is a bit of a cheat. Its a composite of a pic I took of the motorhomes and a sunset I took on the way home over Thetford Forest, we had to leave saturday evening.

Many thanks to Shane and Sally for laying it all on.


stew


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd just like to add my thanks for to Shane & Sally for organizing this rally. It was a superb day out for me, the planes, airfield and exhibitions were without doubt outstanding. Also the Naafi was good & not overpriced.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*A superb first outing for us*

Many thanks to Shane and Sally for crating a memorable first rally for Josie and I. Passed Class C on Friday and a great meet on the Saturday, what more can an RVer want?

The weekend was completed by being able to look in the Lanc and see whare my dad sat all those years ago. We don't know we are born!

I will post some photos whan I've sorted them out AND found out how to post. :wink:


----------

